# any southern mn riders?



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

anyone from around rochester, mn riding on here?


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

i live in leroy, not sure if there are any more of us southern mn fellas on here. Fabman live up by the cities i believe, about the closest one i know.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

sweet! you ever ride any of the trails around the chatfield area or kellogg area? i never have but would like to check them out this summer


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

yea, we ride the chatfield trails a hand full of times a year, never been over to kellog. Chatfield is alot of fun for the most part, alot of easy trails and a few more challenging spots. the sand pit and gravel piles are a blast too, could spend all day just screwing around on them lol.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

sweet. ill definetly have to check that out. i was hoping to get down there memorial weekend


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Yea its awesome. Should meet up sometime and go ridin, always fun to meet and ride with new people.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

yea for sure. you goin riding memorial weekend?


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Not sure, have a few grad partys for some family and friends but might try. Might go ridin this weekend around home, have some family property and some other places I and a bunch of friends ride regularly. If we go out and you wanna join us you'd be welcome to come down.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

ok sweet. if i head down to chatfield memorial weekend ill let ya know. the wifes out of town all that weekend so im definetly gonna have to do some fishin and wheelin


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

yah im just north of the cities along with grizzlyadams. He is not on here much but we ride allot together.


----------



## 05Bigred (Jun 18, 2010)

Me and a few buddies ride when we can too. We live in the southwest metro area but mine is out of commission right now anyways. I hope to ride with you guys when mine is running again.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in the south metro, but I do not know about many trails south of the cities. On the DNR web site all the trails are north. Other wise it is gravel pits like Tri-county. We will have to get something going so I can find some new trails to ride.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry to here that your Wheeler is down Bigred, maybe you could have a buddy tow it someplace to have it looked at?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for your help FABMAN.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

no prob 
Bigred and a friend had brought it to my place and we found the was rod broke. so if some one has parts for him let him know.

Oh and try Appleton ATV park its a blast plenty of mud lots of hills and a race track with big jumps and lots more.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2010)

I will have to try it sometime.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

hey, im from rochester too, went ridding a couple times 4th of july weekend at north branch, awesome time with lots of mud, flooded my 06 Brute twice over the weekend, i think its time to put on a snorkle


----------



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

I know this post is sorta old but if you guys ever find a good place lemme know Im in Inver Grove and usually ride in St.Croix/Nemadji area or red top area got friends with cabins up in those places. But I'm always looking for new places to ride!

Oh and nice Avatar ThrottleJock27!


----------

